# Raubfische im Aquarium ???



## chrishappy2 (19. Sep. 2010)

Hi leute 


Ich weiß dass dieses thema hier überhaupt nicht ins forum passt.Aber ich habe mir gedacht ich frage mal hier das ich mich nicht extra wo anderster anmelden muss.

Ich war am samstag abfischen an einem weier und da hamma solche rotbertschle gehabt und die wollten se nicht.Also hamse die einfach im schlamm geschmissen das sie schneller frecken.Ich konnte da natürlich nicht zusehen und nahm schnell einen eimer mit klarem wasser her und warf sie rein.Ich nahm sie natürlich dann auch mit heim,weil sie wollten sie ja nicht mehr im weier haben.Also beschloss ich sie mit heim zunehmen.

Alles schön und gut aber jetzt war die frage wo hin damit ???
bis ich auf die idee kam das ich ja noch ein 120 lieter becken in meiner alten schupfe hatte.
Also ging ich raus holte es rein,sah aber leider es hate einen sprung.Aber glücklicherweise hatte ich noch einen Aquariumkleber daheim und konnte es wieder im besten stande bringen.Ich stellte es im keller auf befüllte es mit wasser und warf anschließend die fische hinein.Aber irgendetwas gefiel mir nicht daran.
ich hatte kein kies brauch ich da einen oder überleben mir die 2 __ raubfische da nicht lange ???

Also die kerle sin etwa ungefähr zwischen 8-17 cm groß.
KOmisch ist aber das ich die tiere bis heute noch nicht im internet google) gefunden habe obwohl sie rotbertschel heißen

Kann mir da einer weiterhelfen ???


ach ja und dass ich es nicht vergesse ich habe 2 membranpumpen angeschlossen damit ja die raubfische sauerstoff bekommen oder brauchen sie keinen ????

ich hoffe auff antworten 

danke schon mal 

chris


----------



## Butterfly (19. Sep. 2010)

*AW:  Raubfische im Aquarium ???*

Hi Chris!

rotbertschle
Was soll das für ein Fisch sein?
Bin selber Angler, aber habe so etwas noch nicht gehört.

MFG aus Berlin


----------



## Fax-Bosna (19. Sep. 2010)

*AW:  Raubfische im Aquarium ???*

mach doch mal fotos von die ''rotbertschle'' damit wir wissen um welche fische es sich handelt , weil ich weiß jetzt ehrlich gesagt nicht welche du meisnt 

Liebe grüße aus Österreich


----------



## chrishappy2 (19. Sep. 2010)

*AW:  Raubfische im Aquarium ???*

ok danke für die schnellen antworten ich werde morgen fotos machen und hochladen


----------



## Butterfly (19. Sep. 2010)

*AW:  Raubfische im Aquarium ???*

Meinst du vielicht kleine:
__ Hechte
__ zander
Flussbarsche
?????????


----------



## Fax-Bosna (19. Sep. 2010)

*AW:  Raubfische im Aquarium ???*

ich glaube er meint den __ Barsch


----------



## Fax-Bosna (19. Sep. 2010)

*AW:  Raubfische im Aquarium ???*

sieht er so aus chris??


----------



## chrishappy2 (19. Sep. 2010)

*AW:  Raubfische im Aquarium ???*

ok ich bin schnell in meinem keller und habe hier 2 fotos gemacht


----------



## chrishappy2 (19. Sep. 2010)

*AW:  Raubfische im Aquarium ???*

hi ne so  aber deinen auf dem bild die kenne ich auch


----------



## Fax-Bosna (19. Sep. 2010)

*AW:  Raubfische im Aquarium ???*

das sind doch keine Raubfische.. Das sind doch Friedfische 
die heißen Rodfedern oder nicht ?


----------



## chrishappy2 (19. Sep. 2010)

*AW:  Raubfische im Aquarium ???*

 ohje ist mir das peinlich 

da hast du durch aus recht kann ich die mit meinen goldfischen im teich zusammen setzen ???lol


----------



## Butterfly (19. Sep. 2010)

*AW:  Raubfische im Aquarium ???*

__ Brassen oder Bleie werden die genannt von Bundesland zu Bundesland verschieden. 

Die darf man nach dem fangen nicht einmal mehr ins Wasser werfen.. etweder mitnehmen oder in den Müll schmeißen.
Ist in Berlin/Brandenburg jedenfalls so!!

Und was willst du mit den FRIEDFISCHEN machen??

MFG aus Berlin


----------



## Fax-Bosna (19. Sep. 2010)

*AW:  Raubfische im Aquarium ???*

Also ich denke schon, dass du die rein setzen kannst wieso nicht aber die fühlen sich bestimmt wohler wenn es noch ein paar sind nicht nur zwei ;-). Ich habe mal im Internet gesehen, dass die auch für den Gartenteich geeignet sind. Ich hoffe mal es stimmt so und ich gebe dir keine falschen Infos hier!
Ach muss dir nicht peinlich sein wir helfen hier doch alle gerne weiter 
MFG Rudi


----------



## chrishappy2 (19. Sep. 2010)

*AW:  Raubfische im Aquarium ???*

Ich weiß es jetzt selber nicht also kann ich sie nicht in meinen teich werfen ??


----------



## Fax-Bosna (19. Sep. 2010)

*AW:  Raubfische im Aquarium ???*



Butterfly schrieb:


> __ Brassen oder Bleie werden die genannt von Bundesland zu Bundesland verschieden.
> 
> Die darf man nach dem fangen nicht einmal mehr ins Wasser werfen.. etweder mitnehmen oder in den Müll schmeißen.
> Ist in Berlin/Brandenburg jedenfalls so!!
> ...



Ja aber heißt es nicht wenn man die mit der Angel gefangen hat, dass man die dann nicht mehr ins Wasser werfen sollte?


----------



## Butterfly (19. Sep. 2010)

*AW:  Raubfische im Aquarium ???*

Also, ich hätte bedenken bei dem einsetzen in den Teich, weil man nie weiss was die Fische für Krankheiten haben.
Lass sie erstmal eine weile im AQ schwimmen sprudler rein fertig.


MFG aus Berlin


----------



## chrishappy2 (19. Sep. 2010)

*AW:  Raubfische im Aquarium ???*

Okay und fressen die dann meine __ Goldfisch babys oder die kompletten goldfische ??


----------



## chrishappy2 (19. Sep. 2010)

*AW:  Raubfische im Aquarium ???*

aber ist das aquarium nicht weng zu klein ??


----------



## Butterfly (19. Sep. 2010)

*AW:  Raubfische im Aquarium ???*

Ja, das meine ich ja.

Du kannst sie natürlich auch als angler, Finder oder sonst wie sie mithehmen und sie in deinen teich setzen.
Es sind friedfische.. die fressen keinen

MFG aus Berlin


----------



## Fax-Bosna (19. Sep. 2010)

*AW:  Raubfische im Aquarium ???*

Ne keine sorge sie werden deine Goldis nicht fressen es sind ja auch Friedfische ;-).
Das AQ ist schon klein aber lass sie ein wenig drinnen da hat der Butterfly recht vll haben die Krankheiten. Später kannst du die Fische gerne im Teich setzen wieso nicht


----------



## chrishappy2 (19. Sep. 2010)

*AW:  Raubfische im Aquarium ???*

okay danke für eueren netten antworten ich werde jetzt mal schlafen gehen muss morgen schon wieder früh raus


----------



## Schnatterzapfen (19. Sep. 2010)

*AW:  Raubfische im Aquarium ???*



Butterfly schrieb:


> __ Brassen oder Bleie werden die genannt von Bundesland zu Bundesland verschieden.
> 
> Die darf man nach dem fangen nicht einmal mehr ins Wasser werfen.. etweder mitnehmen oder in den Müll schmeißen.
> Ist in Berlin/Brandenburg jedenfalls so!!
> ...



Nur der Richtigkeit halber, Brasse oder __ Blei werden die in keinem Bundesland genannt, dies wären ganz andere Gesellen 

Brasse http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brassen_%28Gattung%29
__ Rotfederhttp://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rotfeder

Aber sonst war alles richtig


----------



## chrishappy2 (20. Sep. 2010)

*AW:  Raubfische im Aquarium ???*

und soll ich da ein wenig kies ins Aquarium geben oder nicht ???

und will lange überleben die zwei mir in den becken ???

soll ich sie noch vor denn winter im teich setzen oder erst nach dem wienter ??? (die gefahr dass sie sterben )

und was ich mal getestet habe meine 2 rotfedern fressen Goldfischfutter !!!


gruß chris der seine rotfedern im Aquarium zuschaut


----------



## Schnatterzapfen (20. Sep. 2010)

*AW:  Raubfische im Aquarium ???*

Da Bodengrund nur für gründelnde FIsche "notwendig" ist bleibt es dir überlassen ob du Kies mit ins Becken packst oder nicht.
Schau die mal den Link an den ich zu den Rotfedern gepostet habe, da steht eigentlich alles was du wissen musst.


----------



## chrishappy2 (20. Sep. 2010)

*AW:  Raubfische im Aquarium ???*

okay danke und soll ih sie noch vor den winter in meinen teich setzen oder soll ich bis nach dem winter warten ???


----------



## SG3 (20. Sep. 2010)

*AW:  Raubfische im Aquarium ???*

Wenn Du sie im Aquarium läßt, dann bitte mit Filter. Ein Sprudler holt keine Giftstoffe aus dem Wasser. Das wäre so, als wenn Du dich in einen luftdichten Raum stellst und einen Ventilator aufstellst. Irgendwann ist der Sauerstoff aufgebracht und Du kannst nicht mehr atmen.


----------



## Teicher (20. Sep. 2010)

*AW:  Raubfische im Aquarium ???*

Ich wird sagen, ab in den Teich jetzt, damit die sich an das Wasser und die umgebung a weng dran gewöhnen können.  Aber hast du nicht genug fische im Teich so-wie-so?
Bye, Jimmy


----------



## chrishappy2 (20. Sep. 2010)

*AW:  Raubfische im Aquarium ???*

Hi leute bin gerade wieder heimgekommen und habe weng mit meine freunde gesporchen.Da hätte einer eine große badewanne Lieter weiß ich nicht genau wenn ich jetzt weil die wane in ein eck stelle und sie mir wasser befülle das ist doch eine gute idee oder nicht aber was meint halten es die zwei über den winter in der badewanne aus ???


----------



## Butterfly (20. Sep. 2010)

*AW:  Raubfische im Aquarium ???*

@ Schnatterzapfen

Danke, für die Richtigkeit.

@Chris

Ich würde sie an deiner Stelle, ein weinig in dem AQ lassen du weisst nicht ob sie Krankheiten oder ähnliches haben. nicht das dir dein Besatz wegstirbt.

MFG aus Berlin


----------



## chrishappy2 (20. Sep. 2010)

*AW:  Raubfische im Aquarium ???*

okay dann lass ich se erst einmal im AQ aber es kann sein dass sie in den kleinen AQ nicht lange überleben werden.


----------



## Nikolai (20. Sep. 2010)

*AW:  Raubfische im Aquarium ???*

Hi Cris,
dies sind auf keinen Fall __ Barsche. Auch wenn man das auf den Bildern nicht einwandfrei erkennen kann, tippe ich auch auf Rotfedern. Die sind wenig beliebt als Speisefisch, und wurden deshalb wohl entsorgt.
Ich selber habe mal einen __ Flußbarsch bzw. Jagebarsch (siehe Bild Fax-Bosna) in meinem Teichaquarium ausgiebig beobachtet. Der verhielt sich den gleich großen Goldfischenfischen gegenüber friedlich. Die Goldfische und Goldorfen zeigten auch keine Scheu. Er gesellte sich bei der Fütterung auch zu den anderen Fischen. Trockenfutter war aber nicht sein Ding. Ich fütterte zusätzlich mit Regenwürmern und Bachflohkrebsen. Dabei wurde er sehr schnell größer. Ich wunderte mich dann irgendwann, daß ich fast keine __ Stichlinge mehr hatte, bis ich ihn dabei erwischte wie er einen erjagte. Er schwamm völlig friedlich umher und haschte urplötzlich nach einem vorbeikommenden Stichling. Dabei nahm er diesen von Vorne und würgte diesen dann hinunter. Der Stichling war für sein Maul relativ groß, ich dachte schon er erstickt daran, aber nach ca. 2 Std. hatte er es geschaft.

mfG Nikolai


----------



## chrishappy2 (20. Sep. 2010)

*AW:  Raubfische im Aquarium ???*

Oh je ich glaube ich setze die 2 fische lieber nicht in mein Aquarium wie ich schon sagte ich habe jetzt ein großen schwimmraum für die 2 gebaut und ich denke des basst


----------



## Butterfly (20. Sep. 2010)

*AW:  Raubfische im Aquarium ???*

Hi Chris!

Warum sollten sie in dem AQ nicht überleben??

MFG aus Berlin


----------



## chrishappy2 (20. Sep. 2010)

*AW:  Raubfische im Aquarium ???*

oh entschuldigung habe mich verschrieben ich meinte ich setze sie lieber nicht in meinen teich aber meinst du wirklich ich hab mal noch mal fotographirt also 120 lieter ist denifitiv zu wenig aber wenn du sagt dass se überleben dann bin ich mal gespannt ob das stimmt!!


----------



## Butterfly (20. Sep. 2010)

*AW:  Raubfische im Aquarium ???*

Hi Chris.

Warum sollten sie es nicht überleben??
Wenn sie sauberes Wasser und genügend Sauerstoff haben, kann doch nichts passieren. Und wenn doch ,,Gehst du angeln'' da fängst du 10 stk. in 10 min 

Hast das AQ ja schon ganz hüpsch gestaltet^^

MFG aus Berlin


----------



## chrishappy2 (20. Sep. 2010)

*AW:  Raubfische im Aquarium ???*

aber wenn ich angeln geh dann hab ich das problem ich angel meistens nur forellen 


und mit dem "hast ja dein aquarium schon ganz schön gestaltet soll des jetzt heißen vom ersten bild weil es total nichts drinnen ist oder es 2te bild ???


----------



## Christine (20. Sep. 2010)

*AW:  Raubfische im Aquarium ???*



Butterfly schrieb:


> Wenn sie sauberes Wasser und genügend Sauerstoff haben, kann doch nichts passieren. Und wenn doch ,,Gehst du angeln'' da fängst du 10 stk. in 10 min



Bist Du sicher, dass Du weisst, was Du grade geschrieben hast 

Was ist das denn für ein Tipp - _"wenn die Fische hopps gehen, holst Du dir einfach ein paar neue?"_ oder wie darf ich das verstehen?


----------



## Wuzzel (20. Sep. 2010)

*AW:  Raubfische im Aquarium ???*

Else, das ist halt hier der Tierversuchthread. 
Mal schauen, wie lang die viel zu großen Tiere in nem kleinen Becken überleben.

Ob das besser ist, als das Sie im Schlamm einen recht schnellen Tod gefunden hätten wage ich zu bezweifeln, ich finds wirklich peinlich für erwachsene Menschen so gedankenlos mit Kreaturen umzugehen. 

Wuzzel


----------



## chrishappy2 (20. Sep. 2010)

*AW:  Raubfische im Aquarium ???*

1. gedankenlos gehe ich in die sache schon mal nicht hinein wie oft ich heute schon sachen ausprobiert habe um den fischen ein größeres zuhause zugeben das kannst du dir nicht vorstellen.
ich denke im schlamm wäre es schlimmer gewesen sie ersticken zulassen dass ist meine meinung


----------



## Butterfly (20. Sep. 2010)

*AW:  Raubfische im Aquarium ???*

hi Chris.

Das zweite Bild meine ich.
Wird ja nicht für lange Zeit sein. Nur um zu sehen ob es den Fischen gut geht, bevor sie im Teich schwimmen.

MFG aus Berlin


----------



## chrishappy2 (20. Sep. 2010)

*AW:  Raubfische im Aquarium ???*

Ich denke wenn ich sie vor dem winter noch in den teich setze ist es am besten


----------



## Butterfly (20. Sep. 2010)

*AW:  Raubfische im Aquarium ???*

Schalten sich jetzt die aufpasser wieder ein ja??
Das war doch mehr oder wenieger ironisch gemeint.. Ich wollte ihm lediglich einen Tipp geben, indem ich schrieb, dass er die Fische für kurze Zeit in einem AQ lassen soll um zu gucken ob es ihnen soweit gut geht.. nicht das sie Krankheiten etc. haben und dies seinen Besatz befällt. Wäre ja denke ich nicht so toll.

MFG aus Berlin


----------



## Wuzzel (20. Sep. 2010)

*AW:  Raubfische im Aquarium ???*

Sorry, aber heute morgen um 7 hast Du selber noch die Frage gestellt, wie lange die bei Dir im Becken überleben. 
Auch die anderen Postings zeugen von großer Ahnungslosigkeit. 
Auch wenns hart klingt, aber nen harter Schlag und ein gezielter Schnitt hätte das Tier schnell erlöst. 
Ein Angler sollte das können. 
So schwimmt es in einem Becken, wo es sich noch nicht mal umdrehen kann.
Nicht flüchten kann und vermutlich ohne eingefahrenen Filter. 


Wuzzel


----------



## chrishappy2 (20. Sep. 2010)

*AW:  Raubfische im Aquarium ???*

(ohne filter)


hmm ich habe einen fluval 4 innenfilter und einen Aqua außenfilter angeschloßen


----------



## Christine (20. Sep. 2010)

*AW:  Raubfische im Aquarium ???*

Hallo Butterfly,

Deine Ironie kommt aber nicht rüber. Versuch einfach, Dich klar und deutlich zu artikulieren, dann muss sich auch kein "Aufpasser" zu Wort melden.


----------



## Wuzzel (20. Sep. 2010)

*AW:  Raubfische im Aquarium ???*

Ja Herr Butterfly, Fische können leider nicht selber schreien, und so ist es legitim, wenn der eine oder andere User hier für Sie Wort ergreift. 
Du solltest so alt sein, das Du keinen Aufpasser mehr brauchst und Ironie in so einem Zusammenhang deutlich als solche erkennen lassen. Die kann man nämlich aus dem Stimmfall in der geschriebenen Sprache nicht heraushören. 

Gegen ein geeignetes Quarantänebecken ist nichts einzuwenden, aber das ist alles andere als ein geeignetes Quarantänebecken. 

Wuzzel


----------



## chrishappy2 (20. Sep. 2010)

*AW:  Raubfische im Aquarium ???*

Ich versuche dass es den fischen gut geht ich bin nicht so wie andere fisch unters messer und erstechen (nein) so bin ich nicht ich versuche was zuretten ist


----------



## Wuzzel (20. Sep. 2010)

*AW:  Raubfische im Aquarium ???*



chrishappy2 schrieb:


> Ich versuche ... ich versuche was zuretten ist



nichts anderes schrieb ich ! 



Wuzzel schrieb:


> das ist halt hier der Tierversuchthread.



Falsch verstandene tierliebe kommt mitunter nicht immer den Tieren zu gute ! 

Wuzzel


----------



## CoolNiro (21. Sep. 2010)

*AW:  Raubfische im Aquarium ???*

Zitat von Schnatterzapfen:



> Da Bodengrund nur für gründelnde FIsche "notwendig" ist bleibt es dir überlassen ob du Kies mit ins Becken packst oder nicht.



Zitat von Butterfly:



> @ Schnatterzapfen
> 
> Danke, für die Richtigkeit.



Super Tip, Freunde, Rotfedern bewohnen pflanzenbewachsene Gewässer mit
schlammigem Untergrund. Die Pflanzen brauchen Sie zum Laichen.

Die im blanken AQ zu halten ist so wie wenn man Euch nen Keuschheits-
gürtel anlegt und den Schlüssel wegschmeißt.

Wär echt schön, wenn so mancher selbsternannte Teichspezialist
sein Wissen erst dann per Tastatur einbringt, wenn er sich soviel
Wissen angeeignet hat, daß keine lebewesengefährdende Ratschläge
dabei herauskommen.

@ chrishappy2: es ehrt Dich zwar, das Du die Fische retten wolltest,
aber einen Schwarmfisch wie die __ Rotfeder der auf ein Sozialleben in einer
Gruppe mit mindestens 6 Tieren angewiesen ist hilft das nicht viel - leider.
Such Dir am besten jemand der schon Rotfedern hat im dafür geeigneten
Teich und schenk dem die beiden.


----------



## Schnatterzapfen (21. Sep. 2010)

*AW:  Raubfische im Aquarium ???*

Lieber CoolNiro,

ich weiß das man nicht immer Lust hat alle Beiträge eines Threads zu lesen sondern die eigene Meinung aufgrund eines überflogenen Eindrucks in die Tastatur zu prügeln. Wenn man dann auch noch ein wenig in Eile ist fällt es auch oft schwer die richtigen Worte zu finden und man schweift etwas in den Rüpelton ab.



> Wär echt schön, wenn so mancher selbsternannte Teichspezialist
> sein Wissen erst dann per Tastatur einbringt, wenn er sich soviel
> Wissen angeeignet hat, daß keine lebewesengefährdende Ratschläge
> dabei herauskommen.




Ich muss mich doch danach richten was ein User schreibt und das war folgendes...



chrishappy2 schrieb:


> ohje ist mir das peinlich
> 
> da hast du durch aus recht kann ich die mit meinen goldfischen im teich zusammen setzen ???lol



....demnach geht es nicht um die Haltung von Fischen in einem ungeigneten Becken (da hast du vollkommen Recht) sondern darum das er sie nun mal schon drin hat, nach seiner Aussage aber dann wohl in den Teich setzen wird. Aus dem Grund wird dort sicherlich kein Bodengrund benötigt. Sollte man dort nun, so wie du es vorschlägst, unbedingt Bodengrund einbringen würde es die Tiere weit aus mehr stressen als ein kurzfristiger Aufenthalt bis zum umsetzen in den Teich.

Mit dem weiterführenden Link sollte dazu der Chris in der Lage sein die Fische möglichst "Artgerecht" weiter zu versorgen.


----------



## CoolNiro (21. Sep. 2010)

*AW:  Raubfische im Aquarium ???*

@ Schnatterzapfen:

[OT]wenn ich schreibe lese ich immer alle Beiträge eines Themas
extrem gründlich, ich war weder in Eile und der Tonfall wurde genau
passend gewählt wie man an Deiner Reaktion sieht ![/OT]

Wer im Profil 4m², 1500 Liter Volumen, 80cm Tiefe stehn hat und
als Besatz Koi und __ Goldfisch angibt, sollte sich bei Tips in Bezug
auf Haltung von Fischen einfach zurück halten - Punkt !

@ chrishappy2

nach Begutachtung Deiner Teichbilder im anderen Thread, denke
ich das Du die 2 Rotfedern durchaus in Deinen Teich setzen
solltest. Am besten über Mittag wenns noch etwas wärmer ist.
Schön langsam über 2 Stunden unter Zugabe von Teichwasser
eingewöhnen.

Gruß
Andy


----------



## chrishappy2 (21. Sep. 2010)

*AW:  Raubfische im Aquarium ???*

sry aber ich bin heute heimgekommen und sah sie sind ...


----------



## Limnos (21. Sep. 2010)

*AW:  Raubfische im Aquarium ???*

Hi

Es sind Rotfedern, der Rückenflosseansatz ist gegenüber dem Bauchflossenansatz etwas weiter hinten. Sonst wären es Plötzen oder Rotaugen. Aber Raubfische sind sie nicht. Was waren denn das für Leute, die solche Fische einfach verrecken lassen?

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## zAiMoN (21. Sep. 2010)

*AW:  Raubfische im Aquarium ???*



chrishappy2 schrieb:


> sry aber ich bin heute heimgekommen und sah sie sind ...



Thema kann geschlossen werden :? ?

schade


----------



## Christine (22. Sep. 2010)

*AW:  Raubfische im Aquarium ???*

Da die Rotfedern leider den Versuch von Chris nicht überlebt haben  mach ich hier mal zu.

Den Versuch von Andy, dem Schnatterzapfen zu erklären, warum er sich im Irrtum befindet, findet Ihr jetzt hier: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/29317

Liebe Grüße
Christine
Mod-Team


----------

